
Side Hustle- You can do it - neoslash
https://makingithappen.tech/
======
neoslash
I didn't get into blogging for a "Side Hustle" at all. I simply started to
write posts for my own personal benefit. I initially started writing to create
a wiki like online Kb for myself. When I first started it was strictly
technical. I got a kick out of people from time to time emailing me on how
they were stuck and how my blog helped them.

Then I started writing random bits on IT Consulting and the industry. I
noticed that those posts had a ton more views. I continued to randomly post
about the IT industry as a whole. I had a post about IT Sales meetings and how
you should never take them for granted.

A couple days after this I was contacted by MSP 360/Cloudberry. They found my
blog as I posted it to a subreddit for MSP's. They asked me if I wanted to
create and write content for their blog. I negotiated a price and have been
producing content for them every month.

Since June 2020 I've created 3 Blog Posts, 1 Whitepaper, 1 Content pack- 2
Blog posts, PowerPoint Presentation, 2 email templates, and a Brochure. I'm
currently working on more posts for them and will continue to do so.

How can you do this? If this is something you are interested in, start a blog,
write articles, and put yourself out there on social media. This doesn't mean
just simply spam out links, etc. Whenever I send a link in Reddit or LinkedIn,
I always do a small write up on what the article/post is and how it provides
some value to those who might be reading it.

Another piece of advice I have is to check out some vendors you'd like to work
with and see if you can connect with their social media marketing director.
Most of these vendors are looking for people who can write blogs and produce
content.

My current project is Making IT Happen. It's a guide that helps people get
into IT and succeed long term. Check it out and feel free to engage with me on
Twitter or through my site.

Good luck!

